# Comment réduire la taille d'un fichier musique?



## lyana (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

En effet, le fichier fait par exemple 5 ou 9 MO. Il est trop lourd pour beaucoup de destinataires et le message n'a pu être réceptionné. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.

Merci de votre aide,
Lyana


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Mai 2012)

il faudrait ns dire son format (.wav? .aiff? etc etc)

il existe de nbreuses facons de le reduire: passage en .mp3 par exemple!

pour cela utilise le logiciel gratuit: Audacity


----------

